# [SOLVED] Realtek RTL8185 causes mini freezes/stutters



## sibbo (Jul 23, 2008)

Hi everyone.

I have searched high and low to find a solution to my problem, but have come up with nothing, so I am here to ask for your help.

My wireless PCI card (Realtek RTL 8185) disables itself randomly. When it is disabled, the wireless connection to the router does not work and the rest of the computer has mini freezes or stutters. 

For example; If I move the mouse from one side of the screen to the other, the 'pointer' will move smoothly, but then will stop moving for 0.5 of a second and then appear at where it should of been if there had not been a stutter.

When the stutter happens, the sound will also pause, as does the video.

It is very easy to get the computer back to normal, all I need to do is check and then un-check the 'disable adaptor' box in the wireless LAN utility. Then the wireless works as per normal and the computer is perfect.

The following pictures show what happens with the wireless lan utility through the different stages.

This picture is when there is a problem. Some how it has disconnected itself?









It is very easy to fix, as all I need to do is check the 'disable adaptor' box.









After a few seconds, I can un-check this box and the link is back to normal and the computer functions as per normal









My computer is only a few months old and the problem has been happening since new. I had this PCI card in my old computer and it worked perfectly, not a problem at all, ever.

I have changed from the original driver (on the installation CD) to a newer one (2.1105.321.2008), but that did not do anything.

I was running XP-SP2 (as on the old computer), so I upgraded to SP3, but I have the same amount of problems with that as well.

I have changed channels of the adaptor (as mentioned here for someone else with a similar problem), but that has not worked.

I have also used the windows zero config, but that still stuffs up.

Can any one help me? What additional information do you need?

Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## belfasteddie (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: Realtek RTL8185 causes mini freezes/stutters*

This answer isn't going to make any difference but, I had the same card on my machine and had all sorts of trouble. I uninstalled it an replaced it with an older known to be working card. Had no troubles since.


----------



## sibbo (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: Realtek RTL8185 causes mini freezes/stutters*

Bugger. But the card worked perfectly on my old computer, it never had 1 single problem.


----------



## sibbo (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: Realtek RTL8185 causes mini freezes/stutters*

I have been told to install the drivers only and not the WiFi Lan Utility.

I will report back in a few days to say how stable it is.


----------



## sibbo (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: Realtek RTL8185 causes mini freezes/stutters*

After removing the Wireless LAN utility and installing the latest drivers (sans utility), turning off windows update, removing power saving setting on everything and generally turning anto updates off everything. I still have the same problem.

It does not happen at set times of the day/night, nore is it stable for a set time after a reset.

I don't know what to do now. Any thoughts? Thanks.


----------



## sibbo (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: Realtek RTL8185 causes mini freezes/stutters*

As the RTL8185 is 100% stable in the old computer, I decided to buy a new wireless card (Linksys wmp54g) that does not have a Realtek chip.

This is running well after 24 hours, so lets just hope it was some ego issues between my new computer and the RTL8185, that did not allow them to work in the same box.

Even though we did not get the problem resolved, I would like to thank everyone for their help.

Thanks.


----------



## nick334 (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Realtek RTL8185 causes mini freezes/stutters*

I had a very similar problem except mine would freeze for about 7 seconds each time. I asked for a replacement but the same thing happened. I couldn't be bothered trying to sort everything out so I just bought a completely different one.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Realtek RTL8185 causes mini freezes/stutters*

It's really odd that the board fails in only one computer. It's good that you figured it out, thanks for the feedback.


----------

